# We Really Need Cm7 So We Can Get Cm9



## Phaze08

Well the source looks to release on Thursday which means cm9. We still don't have a working cm7. What can we do to achieve this? Otherwise charge owners won't experience ics because they wont be able to bake it into roms until there is a Samsung ics leak which probably won't happen.


----------



## Fryguy101

Phaze08 said:


> Well the source looks to release on Thursday which means cm9. We still don't have a working cm7. What can we do to achieve this? Otherwise charge owners won't experience ics because they wont be able to bake it into roms until there is a Samsung ics leak which probably won't happen.


If I remember correctly, JT1134 got almost everything working, and all that was left was the RIL, which Aeroevan had somewhat close to building when his Charge broke and he replaced it...

So. If somebody can get the RIL working, we'd be close, if not there...


----------



## shrike1978

If you're capable of contributing to the coding, contact @_jt1134_ on Twitter to see what needs to be done. Last I knew, the only major hurdle left was the RIL. I think they had a slew of more minor things like updating various build target, etc, but the RIL was the big hurdle.


----------



## Phaze08

I know nothing of rom coding so....yeah not a big help here. I would like to get word out though and see if we can find someone to help perhaps or if there is anything else we can do to help, find out what so we can get it done. Last I heard JT's work on the charge was pretty much back burner. I heard he lost his job and had some other personal issues to deal with. Since then I've seen him working on some other device so it makes me wonder about him working on the charge. If he doesnt want to work on it anymore, who could blame him, but it would be nice of him to let us know if that is the case. But if we dont figure something out, those of us who cant upgrade yet will be stuck on gb while everyone else gets ics in the form of at least cm9 very soon I bet.


----------



## kvswim

My dream is get merged into the source tree of CM7 so we can get the build bots to do CM9 for us...but since I have nothing to contribute other than some encouragement, I keep my mouth shut about AOSP.


----------



## Phaze08

What, exactly, is needed to do this? What kind of knowledge is needed to code that RIL? I think I have seen more devs give up or jump ship on this device than any other. Is it just uncooperative or what? The source has just been dropped and I bet 2-3 weeks or less the ics goodness will be in the CM trees.


----------



## kvswim

Phaze08 said:


> What, exactly, is needed to do this? What kind of knowledge is needed to code that RIL? I think I have seen more devs give up or jump ship on this device than any other. Is it just uncooperative or what? The source has just been dropped and I bet 2-3 weeks or less the ics goodness will be in the CM trees.


It just seems that every time some dev gets close in AOSP, something catastrophic happens - device gets stolen, breaks, dev loses their job, etc. This phone is cursed or something.


----------



## number1kgfan

Now that the ICS source code has been released, I think that all Droid Charge owners should consider it critical that CyanogenMod come to the Charge. I see it as the only hope of ever having ICS on our phones! I seriously wonder if we could have some kind of virtual/online fundraiser so that we could provide the devs with some compensation/incentive to get this done.


----------



## shrike1978

The vast majority of devs do it for love of the work, not any promise of compensation.


----------



## bigfish13

i dont know how to code, but i would be more than happy to do any testing. Ive wanted cm7 on my charge since i got it, and i will do whatever i can to help. please let me know what i can do!


----------



## kvswim

bigfish13 said:


> more than happy to do any testing.


Get in line.


----------



## Fryguy101

I think the best bet is somebody gets in touch with JT and Evan and get a firm grasp of what is left to finish. If either of them would be willing to finish then figure out what they need to do that (and hopefully we can get them that), and if they are not willing, at least we have a solid to-do list for somebody to pick up and run with...

Heck, if Evan was as close as I remember him being, I might be able to hammer at it until it vaguely works, even though it's been approximately a billion years since I've done any coding...


----------



## number1kgfan

Is is possible that the RIL for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus LTE is similar to the RIL for the Droid Charge? Now that the source code has been released for the Galaxy Nexus ( http://goo.gl/bXzPQ ), would it contain any code relevant to getting past this problem?


----------



## Rythmyc

Not until they release 4G RIL, the source they released doesn't have it


----------



## asdr24

Rythmyc said:


> Not until they release 4G RIL, the source they released doesn't have it


Any word on if the radio from the Galaxy Nexus and Charge are the same?


----------



## Phaze08

You guys can try and get ahold of them if you want. I've tried numberous time to get ahold of JT, he never responds on twitter. Is it really so hard to say 'Its not finished yet." or "I'm still working on the RIL." Or even "The RIL is almost there." I'm just frustrated I guess because we've had like 5 devs work on CM7 then quit and a few other devs who upgraded as soon as possible and well, there isnt much going on with this device. In fact, Gummy hasnt been updated for the last 2 leaks. I just dont understand how a red-headed-stepchild device like the Droid2 could have around 20 guys all working at once to get CM7 on it, when a device like this has practically anyone working on it at all lol. If someone could get a response from one of those guys, though, maybe we would at least have a starting point to get it going.


----------



## charlie_c

Phaze08 said:


> You guys can try and get ahold of them if you want. I've tried numberous time to get ahold of JT, he never responds on twitter. Is it really so hard to say 'Its not finished yet." or "I'm still working on the RIL." Or even "The RIL is almost there." I'm just frustrated I guess because we've had like 5 devs work on CM7 then quit and a few other devs who upgraded as soon as possible and well, there isnt much going on with this device. In fact, Gummy hasnt been updated for the last 2 leaks. I just dont understand how a red-headed-stepchild device like the Droid2 could have around 20 guys all working at once to get CM7 on it, when a device like this has practically anyone working on it at all lol. If someone could get a response from one of those guys, though, maybe we would at least have a starting point to get it going.


If he was still working on it, you may be able to see what he's doing on github if you were so inclined. And no, it's not hard to say "I'm still working on the RIL" to one person. When you're being asked that by an entire community on an ongoing basis and there are expectations created based on your answers...expectations that lead to resentment, anger and frustration by people within the community about why something isn't in their hands yet, then yes, it is hard. And counterproductive. Unfortunately, between the continually pushed off release of GB and the upcoming ICS release, there is a lot of stalled development (as well as developers leaving for other devices). It sucks, but that's the reality of it. There will eventually be GB source and ICS source and hopefully that will help spur development for the Charge, but until then, anyone that wants to develop for the Charge is at a disadvantage I think.


----------



## shrike1978

Also, while you may see low developer right now, I'd be willing to wager that once the price of the Charge comes down and it becomes more of a "budget" LTE device, we'll see an influx of interest as more people come to the platform.


----------



## Phaze08

Developers should still at least come on twitter or the forums every week or two and give an update, instead of leaving tons of people frustrated, wondering if said person is even doing anything. Kind of like that developer that this site gave a charge, he never posted any updates or provided any information as to whether or not he was even working on the device, then he finally sold the device for cash and bought a new device.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Fryguy101 said:


> If I remember correctly, JT1134 got almost everything working, and all that was left was the RIL, which Aeroevan had somewhat close to building when his Charge broke and he replaced it...
> 
> So. If somebody can get the RIL working, we'd be close, if not there...


aero has a dinc2 now which i also have. i liked the charge but the limited roms and no cm7 was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Phaze08

Same here, there is no development going on hardly, except some by imnuts, though he mostly keeps it private in irc for some reason. Also, team gummy/liberty promises to come back to charge, but I doubt it. I wouldn't. In fact, as soon as the nexus comes out, I will never touch this device again. The device isnt horrible, but it certainly isnt worth the $300 I paid for it and if it had a decent community with things happening, I might keep it. The battery is acceptable and the screen is nice, but its just too damn slow for my tastes. I would like to get some ics love though in the meantime since the Nexus is delayed, BIG SURPRISE.


----------



## pestilent

Phaze08 said:


> Developers should still at least come on twitter or the forums every week or two and give an update, instead of leaving tons of people frustrated, wondering if said person is even doing anything. Kind of like that developer that this site gave a charge, he never posted any updates or provided any information as to whether or not he was even working on the device, then he finally sold the device for cash and bought a new device.


What is up with this sense of entitlement? Devs work on these phones because they want to and they enjoy it. Complaining and pestering constantly is counter productive. Nobody wants wants to donate their free time to a project if they're constantly bombarded. Be thankful for what the devs can and do accomplish. Beyond that if you're not contributing, you making the environment caustic and you're driving devs away.


----------



## charlie_c

Phaze08 said:


> Developers should still at least come on twitter or the forums every week or two and give an update, instead of leaving tons of people frustrated, wondering if said person is even doing anything. Kind of like that developer that this site gave a charge, he never posted any updates or provided any information as to whether or not he was even working on the device, then he finally sold the device for cash and bought a new device.


Developers are not employed by us and have no reason to give weekly updates. If they want to build up interest and excitement for a release, they can give updates and keep people interested. It's not like they owe it to us though. If you donate to a developer (money or a phone or whatever), it's a donation and it's for work they've already done. You're not buying their future services and there is no obligation for them to work for and update you.


----------



## charlie_c

Phaze08 said:


> Same here, there is no development going on hardly, except some by imnuts, though he mostly keeps it private in irc for some reason.


This is OT from the thread now, but Infinity is still in beta (and may be for some time) - it would be ridiculous to post daily beta builds in the forum. When it's a finished product, it will be posted.


----------



## Phaze08

I'm sorry if I seem bitter, I just wish I could get this device to perform the way I want to and I'm used to the D1 and even on the D2, people actually made roms and themes pretty often. I upgraded and wasnt too impressed with this phone or the thunderbolt, and at the time, there was nothing else to try. I'm just waiting for a satisfactory device, so ignore me being frustrated, lol. I understand these guys do this as a hobby and such, but when there are hundreds waiting, you should at least say 'I'm taking a break for a while." Or "Look for an update to {insert rom/theme name here} in a few weeks." But, anyway, we should get back on topic. Does anyone know who is still working on CM7? JT possibly and that Aero guy someone mentioned had a new device, so probably no help from him on this.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Keep in mind people that the rules state that no member is entitled to anything from another member other than respect. I definitely understand the frustration, I'm sick of not having working CM on this phone as well. However, our attitude toward this is very important, expressing impatience and frustration to the hardworking devs who have either put in a great deal of work towards CM already, or are actively contributing in other ways, such as improving existing TW builds, does nothing but piss them off. Continue to express your gratitude to the devs who are working on it, encourage those who have put in work in the past and offer to help them in any way you can, and donate if you have the means.

But if you sound like you're complaining, or have some sense of entitlement about this whole thing, its not going to happen anytime soon. It's quite hard to be patient, and it is a little ridiculous how quickly other phones have received ports while we still don't have it, but there are more complications here, and we encourage devs more actively, and donate if you have the means, rather than keep complaining.

/


----------



## munkyspunk

We are entitled to nothing, and the devs are obligated to do nothing.

If the work they are doing for free on the software they are providing for free isn't good enough, then learn to code or spend money on another phone.

I have learned in the past to donate only AFTER the project is complete, because a donation is just that - with no implication of an obligation. Case in point: I saved cash by waiting until gummycharged was done. Then the project started hemorrhaging devs like a hemophiliac in a bed of razor blades before the last update was even completed.... it didn't take a genius to see where it was going, so I didn't bother.

More importantly was what I didn't do: Complain. Those devs had every right to jump ship, and I had every right not to log into paypal. I just made the leap to Infinity.


----------



## AshG

Guys, I'm going to have to ask you to put on the brakes with this discussion. The other CMCharge thread was locked because of bickering.

Keep conversation on the topic of which devs need what files or this thread ends up in the dumpster with the other. I want to see CM4Charge as much as anyone else, but slogging devs is the best way to run them off.


----------



## wyllic

The words CM and Charge just seem to cause drama and issues when used together


----------



## number1kgfan

wyllic said:


> The words CM and Charge just seem to cause drama and issues when used together


Very, very true. On another note, I had hoped that the release of the ICS source code yesterday would be for the Galaxy Nexus LTE, and would give insight into how the Droid Charge LTE radio RIL works, but unfortunately, according to this http://goo.gl/TQVVV it seems that the ICS source code that has been release directly relates to the GSM/HSPA+ version of the Galaxy Nexus. Just when I thought there would be new hope about getting past the Droid Charge RIL issue, the hope fades away.


----------



## number1kgfan

Rythmyc said:


> Not until they release 4G RIL, the source they released doesn't have it


I don't know if anyone has asked this before, but why hasn't Samsung released the source for the RIL of the Droid Charge? What do they have to gain from holding it back from us? Is it likely that they may release it sometime down the road?


----------



## outsider2011

I'll be honest im not a dev or anyone important in the phone business but lets face it..we wont get CM anything..ever since i've bought this phone(1st day it came out) all i've heard is lets get CM on the charge and CM is coming and lets vote for CM but truthefully if the creators of CM dont even acknowledge the droid charge what makes us think we'll ever get it? I mean from what i've heard the creators of CM are suppose to be badass at creating these mods and doing spectacular things with rooted phones YET they dont even try to work on the droid charge to hurdle over this RIL thing so as i see it for now we aint getting no love from the people that created CM and its sad kuz i've heard many good things about it but their not showing our phone the well deserved love it should be getting so eff it u know? The more we tlk about these types of things the more dissappointed we all get because we get no answers when we ask wats really goin on...


----------



## Rythmyc

Fail phone


----------



## nitsuj17

Phaze08 said:


> Same here, there is no development going on hardly, except some by imnuts, though he mostly keeps it private in irc for some reason. Also, team gummy/liberty promises to come back to charge, but I doubt it. I wouldn't. In fact, as soon as the nexus comes out, I will never touch this device again. The device isnt horrible, but it certainly isnt worth the $300 I paid for it and if it had a decent community with things happening, I might keep it. The battery is acceptable and the screen is nice, but its just too damn slow for my tastes. I would like to get some ics love though in the meantime since the Nexus is delayed, BIG SURPRISE.


imnuts keeps test builds in irc because theyre a wip and going to be significantly buggier than a forum release...and *generally* (not always or even often) those who frequent irc tend to be better testers/more adept with adb/bug reporting so I'd imagine thats his reason for keeping them there...we used do the same thing on the fascinate, and personally on the inc2 i have a dropbox with 10 or so testers i send stuff too rather than just throw out half finished roms on forums


----------



## nitsuj17

number1kgfan said:


> Fail phone


in some ways yes, in others no


----------



## shrike1978

Thanks nitsuj17. This is my first Andriod device, so while I haven't used any of your work, I've gained a lot of respect for you through your posts on the various Charge forums.


----------



## Droidianslip

There are two entities we all should blame for why the Charge is the red headed step child, Verizon and Samsung. You see people working on lesser phones because source code is available. I suspect that is the reason we do not see Gummy/Liberty at the table, or CM7. I have to applaud what Imnuts is doing, but like always will patiently wait.

We as a community should have no expectation from Developers. For the most part these talented people are doing their work from the standpoint of a hobby. I have a small business of my own that has grown from a hobby gone wrong despite having a full time job I still manage to put out a fantastic product, but it takes me a lot longer to do so because of other forces in my life. The developers have these same issues to deal with, watching a football game, taking their significant other out to dinner, enjoying the holidays with their family, being busy at the job that pays for their way of life, ad infinitem.

Without source, I think all we can do is be patient, patch our phones as best we can and move along.


----------



## atrich0608

You need kernel source code first, which means you need official gingerbread to be released by Samsung/Verizon for this to happen. 
Having said this it's safe to say a will never get ICS or CM9.

The Fascinate is different as there are identical phones on other carriers. They are not as dependent on Verizon support as we are.


----------



## nitsuj17

atrich0608 said:


> You need kernel source code first, which means you need official gingerbread to be released by Samsung/Verizon for this to happen.
> Having said this it's safe to say a will never get ICS or CM9.
> 
> The Fascinate is different as there are identical phones on other carriers. They are not as dependent on Verizon support as we are.


you dont *need* gb kernel source to get cm7 working...would it be a huge help to jt/et all? absolutely

cm was gotten on the i500 w/o gb kernel source which didnt come around til about september 1st (for the i500 uscc mez) and by then it was official and on nightly 20 or something for the phone

and the identical phones are from cellular south/uscc/spire...not huge carriers and good for touchwiz leaks yes...but really little similarities to the other sgs phones like the vibrant, i9000 etc...so jt did it on his own by porting mtd (and previously bml based aosp)


----------



## Cruiserdude

As Justin has said, these things take time, and kernel source helps tremendously. GB source will come with the ota. And for those worried about Nexus source not being the LTE version, you forget that the LTE version was just approved by the FCC yesterday. Before that, it doesn't technically exist as an actual product, and kernel code would change if revisions were needed. So expect kernel source for the vzw version when it's announced or even when it's launched. And yes, that will help out the devs a good bit.

So if there are two source releases coming in the near future that will speed things along tremendously, why would the devs waste more time now that they could use for other things? Very soon, things will be much easier, and I think that will be the time we'll see some real work on an MTD aosp kernel, giving us true CM.


----------



## neyenlives

nitsuj17 knows what's going on here, the rest of the speculators need to stay quiet, I had a fascinate from launch and that's how it is, if you stay quiet and be patient it will likely come, but on their time not yours. If you guys get tired of waiting move on, but do us a favor, do it quietly, we don't care if you aren't happy.


----------



## imnuts

fixxxer2012 said:


> aero has a dinc2 now which i also have. i liked the charge but the limited roms and no cm7 was a deal breaker for me.


And I don't know that anyone misses you









If anyone would like to pay my salary and benefits, I'd be more than happy to spend the 8+ hrs I usually work doing stuff on Android, but since I doubt anyone has that kind of money sitting around, you'll have to either deal with my life/work schedule, or learn to do it on your own.

As for what is needed to make AOSP work on the Charge, it's converting the RIL related code in framework.jar into java and merging it into the java code in CM7/AOSP for the RIL. The biggest issue is that you need to go through basically line by line to compare what is in the CM7/AOSP code to what is in the Samsung RIL code. Not an easy task at all, and very time consuming. Also, it requires a ton of debugging. I have heard promising things about AOSP ICS, but no word on if it will be any easier to port than GB/CM7


----------



## scrawfo

imnuts said:


> And I don't know that anyone misses you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone would like to pay my salary and benefits, I'd be more than happy to spend the 8+ hrs I usually work doing stuff on Android, but since I doubt anyone has that kind of money sitting around, you'll have to either deal with my life/work schedule, or learn to do it on your own.
> 
> As for what is needed to make AOSP work on the Charge, it's converting the RIL related code in framework.jar into java and merging it into the java code in CM7/AOSP for the RIL. The biggest issue is that you need to go through basically line by line to compare what is in the CM7/AOSP code to what is in the Samsung RIL code. Not an easy task at all, and very time consuming. Also, it requires a ton of debugging. I have heard promising things about AOSP ICS, but no word on if it will be any easier to port than GB/CM7


And every coder knows debugging is a pain in the tushy.

Really I had other words for it but of course rootz decided to replace those


----------



## buddyfunlove

Maybe I am an optimist...no...I am an optimist. I was rocking the fascinate when people were saying development was dead on it and then BAM! Nightlies for cm7. No need to give up faith. Also, way up there someone commented on the developers owing them...so not true. These guys better our android experience while sharing with us their hobbies. We donate as a thank you, not for a "you owe me".


----------



## neyenlives

imnuts said:


> And I don't know that anyone misses you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone would like to pay my salary and benefits, I'd be more than happy to spend the 8+ hrs I usually work doing stuff on Android, but since I doubt anyone has that kind of money sitting around, you'll have to either deal with my life/work schedule, or learn to do it on your own.
> 
> As for what is needed to make AOSP work on the Charge, it's converting the RIL related code in framework.jar into java and merging it into the java code in CM7/AOSP for the RIL. The biggest issue is that you need to go through basically line by line to compare what is in the CM7/AOSP code to what is in the Samsung RIL code. Not an easy task at all, and very time consuming. Also, it requires a ton of debugging. I have heard promising things about AOSP ICS, but no word on if it will be any easier to port than GB/CM7


this may be a crazy idea, but is there a sort of cliff notes version on how to do what you explained, where maybe the code could be broken up into chunks and worked on in small pieces by different people? it sounds like getting that going might be much faster than one person doing it themselves. then at least those complaining could be a part of the solution instead. i realize that's an oversimplification of the situation, but some progress is better than none i suppose. i sit up all night not doing much but surfing the web, if it was worthwhile i might be interested in trying


----------



## imnuts

I believe what some people use to go from the framework.jar to usable java is dex2jar and jd-gui from what I've seen. You send framework.jar through dex2jar, then take the output of that process and put it into jd-gui and from there, you take the resulting info and merge it into the frameworks_base RIL java source files. From what I know of the process, that is what needs to be done. Am I missing steps? Most certainly, but that is a start for people looking to do this. Again, it may not be needed for AOSP ICS, as I have heard that many of the RIL functions needed are already there.


----------



## neyenlives

imnuts said:


> I believe what some people use to go from the framework.jar to usable java is dex2jar and jd-gui from what I've seen. You send framework.jar through dex2jar, then take the output of that process and put it into jd-gui and from there, you take the resulting info and merge it into the frameworks_base RIL java source files. From what I know of the process, that is what needs to be done. Am I missing steps? Most certainly, but that is a start for people looking to do this. Again, it may not be needed for AOSP ICS, as I have heard that many of the RIL functions needed are already there.


in your opinion would it be wiser then to see how the ICS fleshes out? sounds like it to me


----------



## shrike1978

scrawfo said:


> And every coder knows debugging is a pain in the tushy.
> 
> Really I had other words for it but of course rootz decided to replace those


Offtopic I know, but you just made me LOL. As in, actually, literally laugh out loud.


----------



## spc_hicks09

Peter Alfonso had a build out in less than 24 hours. Now obviously that was built specifically for the Nexus but it does bring a little more hope to the table. Another build has also already been reported to boot up on the EVO. Once they released the source there were 2 builds out in less than 24 hours. Now I know that when it comes to the RIL ridiculousness, it's a long shot to even think that we'll ever get ICS on the Charge but there is a little bit of light at the end of the tunnel. I might not be all that good with coding but I saw a few posts back where someone mentioned dividing the code up into chunks and having a few different people go at it. This sounds like an excellent idea to me and even though I haven't done anything since my HTC Eris days (yeah go ahead and laugh), I would be willing to help on this.

Don't laugh too much about the Eris days though lol, that little bugger had 2.3.7 on it before any device was released with it. Loved that little phone so much I decided to take it swimming in the Pacific with me............doh!


----------



## Droidianslip

How many Charge owners are there, that are cruising this site looking for answers? 100-200? If each donated $10, $20, think about it, would you pay that to get you phone working right? Lets see I paid $300 for something that well doesn't live up to its promise, through leaks and the hard work of a select few I have a phone that works now, would I like to make it work better, would I help by paying - yep.


----------



## the_kbar

It's kind of a shame that bounties don't work, because if there was a reliable way to set one up and to ensure that whoever gets the work done does in fact get paid after a vote from the donors takes place, it seems like a pretty interesting incentive. I know people say "devs don't do it for the money," but you'd still love to see whatever individual or group of people that finally cracks this nut get a hard lump sum just to illustrate how much their time and hard work really means to this community. Heck, I'm a rookie software developer myself and I sure-as-shit wouldn't be able to afford to spare a ton of time right now for uncertain pay or for potentially nothing. But when you factor a guarantee of cash on delivery into this, it really adds something.

Big thanks to those of you guys who have been able to carve some time out of your busy lives for the benefit of all of us in the community. You guys are really an inspiration, and I wish we could all steal back the $300 we paid Samsung and Verizon for this phone and redirect it to you. So many of these products swing so violently from "total garbage" to "best in class" thanks to the work of people here.


----------



## Rythmyc

nitsuj17 said:


> samsung's ril is proprietary (and old and screwed up and crappy but meh) and they aren't obligated to release it...nexus phones/devices are fully open sourced and google puts everything into aosp (well the honeycomb debacle aside)
> 
> the phones that the actual cm team supports are relatively few...generally whatever phones koush/cyanogen/chris soyars/few others get on their own are the only supported by team douche...that said most phones (vzw ones especially) have people build cm for them, and when they are stable enough to be merged into the mainline they get *official* support/nightlies....jt made this herculian feat happen on the fascinate, but first cm7 boot to official support was several months...and that was an easier phone to do it on
> 
> regardless of what some will say, many of us (those that spend are time arguing over it) knew that the charge aosp journey would be a hideous one...the tbolt problems (yeah its stable as of late august, but its still not officially supported after 9 months) with lte/ril for aosp was a good warning...and htc devices are a lot easier to build aosp for then touchwiz-based ones...and in the beginning when jt had no desire to get a charge, i was of the mindset it would never even having a booting aosp
> 
> my thoughts now (fwiw which isnt much)? once everyone leaves the charge, sometime next spring...jt or someone will pull a rabbit out of the hat and the charge will have a pretty flawless cm9/vanilla aosp...and like the fascinate in the post tbolt world (half the community left) will get a new lease on life and many will pick it up for less than 100 on ebay and have a nice lte aosp device
> 
> in some ways yes, in others no


Lol, I should have been more specific, my phone is fail because the post I originally put up, it deleted. I love my Charge!


----------



## charlie_c

Droidianslip said:


> How many Charge owners are there, that are cruising this site looking for answers? 100-200? If each donated $10, $20, think about it, would you pay that to get you phone working right? Lets see I paid $300 for something that well doesn't live up to its promise, through leaks and the hard work of a select few I have a phone that works now, would I like to make it work better, would I help by paying - yep.


I think you might need a bit more than that to pay Imnuts' salary+benefits.


----------



## Schoat333

I've been reading and playing around with/working on it in my spare time as well. It really is a lot of work tho, and still a bit over my head.

You guys need to do some reading, and you'll see just how involved it really is. This stuff isn't going to happen overnight.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Hmm, well it sounds like ICS is pretty promising at this point, may be better to just jump straight to working on that if GB ril work is truly stalled.

I just want all the people who are saying aosp will never come to realize that you'll be eating your words someday. There's no reason to think we won't get it at some point, as the hardware is quite similar to other phones that have aosp, and it's clear what needs to be done. It's just gonna take a lot of work by skilled individuals to get a working ril and mtd kernel. Yes, it stinks that they're all busy, but aren't we all these days? Again, things will get easier once all this source drops, and people will have time in the future. So it will come, it's just a question of when.


----------



## imnuts

From what I understand, it is fairly easy to get AOSP booting on most devices, Samsung included. The problem comes when you need to hack things to work properly with what you have, such as the RIL functions. JT already has a semi-functional ICS ROM going on the Fascinate as well, and from what I've read and heard, he should be able to finish it up and make it work given some more time hacking various items to work with it. Trying to make things work is something that I'd like to do, however, the next few weeks are going to be pretty busy for me, so it'll be some time before I can get much of anything else done.


----------



## electron

imnuts said:


> Trying to make things work is something that I'd like to do, however, the next few weeks are going to be pretty busy for me, so it'll be some time before I can get much of anything else done.


Well, imnuts, we here all greatly appreciate your work, and understand that you have a life just like the rest of us (hopefully







) do. As someone who knows enough java and c++ to know that I have no clue where to begin, I must say that you have my respect and thanks.
Its no hurry, you're already ahead of verizon


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue

imnuts said:


> the next few weeks are going to be pretty busy for me, so it'll be some time before I can get much of anything else done.


i hear you on that. didn't holidays used to be about relaxing? what the hell happened to that?


----------



## kart38

BleedsOrangeandBlue said:


> i hear you on that. didn't holidays used to be about relaxing? what the hell happened to that?


lol, I'm with you on that. My holidays stopped being relaxing when I got married and had kids. Now I can't wait for them to be over!

Jason


----------



## buddyfunlove

imnuts said:


> From what I understand, it is fairly easy to get AOSP booting on most devices, Samsung included. The problem comes when you need to hack things to work properly with what you have, such as the RIL functions. JT already has a semi-functional ICS ROM going on the Fascinate as well, and from what I've read and heard, he should be able to finish it up and make it work given some more time hacking various items to work with it. Trying to make things work is something that I'd like to do, however, the next few weeks are going to be pretty busy for me, so it'll be some time before I can get much of anything else done.


I have it on my fascinate right now (though my charge is my main phone I still play with the fasci). It is pretty sweet. Reminiscent of the very start of cm7 on that device...lots of things dont work but fast as hell! And the things that dont work...he is already working out. Pretty exciting. The charge will get there, just as many have mentioned, remember to donate.


----------

